# duda con regulador de voltaje



## gonzaloalej (Sep 1, 2007)

hola , tengo un equipo de sonido lg que no tiene audio y sospecho de la fuente de poder el que tiene un regulador de voltage str x6759 que se calienta demasiado, al igual que unas resistencias que van en las lineas vh+ y vh- ,estos sintomas son de anomalias o son normales ? cualquier dato será bienvenido


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2007)

Calentamiento del IC de la fuente puede ser indicio de:
1) Etapa de salida del amp. mal
2) Oscilacion de alta frecuencia 
3) El propio regulador mal
4) Carga en etapa de salida incorrecta (Parlantes de impedancia menor al admisible)
5) Todas las anteriores


----------



## Juan Romero (Sep 1, 2007)

Hola podrias decirme que modelo es tu equipo, como asi veo el manual y de doy una idea de cual puede ser la falla.


----------



## gonzaloalej (Sep 2, 2007)

Gracias por responder , el equipo es un lg lm m 1040 que tiene un stk 403 120 el que según lo leído, no se encontraría en corto ya que medí voltage dc en las salidas y no tiene, segun el datasheet el stk se alimenta con 50v, pero al medir solo llegan 42v ,en las  entradas de audio del stk no llega señal , al chequear voltage en el tda este  se encuentra en los rangos de trabajo normales segun el datasheet, tambien medi señal en la salida del mismo y se escucha un chasquido en los dos canales, pero al hacer las mismas pruebas en otro integrado (BIPOLAR LINEAR INTEGRATED4558) no tengo voltage ni señal . Procedí a sacar el stk y el sintoma continúa(alta temperatura str y resistencias).el pin del mute del stk deberían haber 06v y tengo mas de 3v ( estaría protegido) . siguiendo la pista del pin del mute me encuentro con un transistor d1302 que desde la fuente se alimenta con 12 volt al colector , pero del emisor salen esos 3v que llegan al pin del mute . por lo antes explicado sospecho que mi problema se encuentra en la fuente ademas que ahi me encontré con el opto malo (el que ya cambié) pero aún no he probado nada más . por eso tengo mis dudas con el voltage de vh+ y vh- que me da 99v con el stk puesto ya que note que al retirarlo el voltage llegó a 85v  .El equipo equaliza bien, hay señal en el display y volumen tambien. 
Disculpen por lo extendido pero creo que mientras mas datos mejor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2007)

Si sacaste el STK y sigue calentando, el problema se quedo en el equipo.
Comparto contigo, revisa la fuente.


----------



## pdgarrone87 (Sep 3, 2007)

Tengo un equipo viejo, el cual utiliza tambien un integrado stk, que tiene síntomas similares que el que describis y tambien sospecho de la fuente. Empezó con un retardo en la salida de audio, es decir, cuando lo encendía tardaba un tiempo en empezar a sonar, y ese tiempo empezo a ser cada vez mayor hasta que un dia no funcionó más la salida, pero sin embargo, el vumetro me muestra actividad en alguna etapa intermedia de amplificación. Lo solucione temporalmente cambiando un capacitor electrolítico grande de la fuente, creo que de 2200uF o mayor, no recuerdo. Digo "temporalmente" porque a los pocos dias comenzo de nuevo, y desde entonces no lo revisé más. La fuente parece ser sencilla, pero ya te digo, no lo revise más desde entonces. Me ayudaria que me pudieras decir donde conseguiste la información para revisar el circuito y quizas ambos podamos solucionar estos problemas.
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## gonzaloalej (Sep 9, 2007)

pdgarrone87 : Antes que nada un saludo . De como conseguí información
 te diré que me guié solamente con los datasheet de los integrados que componen el equipo , buscando con paciencia obtuve la información que necesitaba y fuí probando primero que llagara energía al stk , después probé señal en el mismo , prácticamente aislé la etapa de amplificación y entonces saqué el stk y el síntoma continuaba es por eso que llegué a la conclusión de que el problema que tengo radica en la fuente de poder ya que como comenté ántes el regulador se calienta hasta no poder tocarlo. Al equipo tengo que cambiarle el regulador y ahí veré que sucede . 
  Espero que esto te ayude .


----------



## gonzaloalej (Oct 13, 2007)

fogonazo, con respecto a mi problema , como debería medir los voltages de la fuente ? la linea vh+ la mido con el vh- y ahi me tendria que dar el voltage de trabajo de la misma ?  porque lo hice asi y me da 136volts  , se supone que deberia marcar 40v aprox  ya cambie regulador y condensadores ,pero no encuentro la falla .


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2007)

Me parece que estas midiendo mal, verifica si tienes el multimetro en CC


Edit
Tambien fijate de medir respecto del chasis del equipo


----------



## gonzaloalej (Oct 14, 2007)

gracias por responder , medi como me dijiste vh+ y tierra y me dio 64v , que me dices de este voltage ? . ahora tengo una duda con unos diodos shottky (sb360) me miden 180 en directa e infinito en inversa , estan buenos o malos ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2007)

Si, los diodos parecen estar bien.

Si tienes tanto exeso de tension habiendo cambiado el regulador, yo buscaria por la realimentacion de tension, que no este cortada o totalmente fuera de valor.

Es la parte del optoaislador, tiristor y todo lo que a ellos corresponde (R911, DZ901, PC901, Etc).


----------



## gonzaloalej (Oct 15, 2007)

fogonazo, te contaré que encontré una resistencia abierta, la que está adelante de r919 , pero también encontré d955 en corto y por fin  los valores se normalizaron vh+ 39.9v .El único detalle es que reemplazé el diodo original (eu01) por un 1n4001,( la diferencia es que el original es mas rápido) tendré algun problema con el cambio?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2007)

Primero, ! Me Alegro ¡¡¡¡

Segundo si tenia un diodo rapido es porque segun el calculo de la fuente lo necesitaba.

Consejo: si tienes ganas compratate un reemplazo y enciende nuevamente el soldador.

Tal vez el diodo que colocaste este trabajando bien a la frecuencia de conmutacion de la fuente y tal vez no sea necesario reeplazarlo.

Si fuera MI fuente yo lo reemplazaria


----------



## gonzaloalej (Oct 17, 2007)

El equipo lo hice funcionar y lo hacen bién , pero mi sorpresa fue darme cuenta que el str y las resistencias igualmente se sobrecalientan demasiado , cambié el diodo y continua el problema , he pensado que hasta es normal, pero no se pueden ni tocar, solo basta con enchufarlo y después de unos minutos el síntoma aparece aun con el equipo apagado , me di cuenta que al solucionar el problema de los voltages , el condensador de 450 v no queda cargado por completo al desconectarlo de la red, solo queda con 20v aprox, no asi los condensadores de 220 x 50 que quedan con 38v aprox . que otro componente será el causante?


----------



## gonzaloalej (Oct 18, 2007)

crei haber solucionado mi problemita , pero esas resistencias  aun se calientan , el equipo lo hice funcionar sin problemas , pero el detalle ese continua , que diablos tendre malo que  no doy con el desperfecto  ? cualquier comentario sera bienvenido.


----------



## gonzaloalej (Dic 11, 2007)

Estos mini hi fi , son asi de calentitos , para el invierno le sacan  las tapas y lo pueden usar para temperar un cuarto pequeño.


----------

